# So where is NFS?

## dE_logics

I was expecting NFS to be a piece of software to implement file sharing for linux.

But it's no where in portage - 

```
eix nfs

* app-pda/p3nfs         

     Available versions:  ~5.19-r2

     Homepage:            http://www.koeniglich.de/p3nfs.html

     Description:         Symbian to Unix and Linux communication program

* dev-perl/File-NFSLock

     Available versions:  1.20

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/~bbb/

     Description:         NFS compatible (safe) locking utility

* net-fs/nfs-utils

     Available versions:  1.1.4-r1 ~1.1.5 ~1.1.6 ~1.1.6-r1 ~1.2.0 ~1.2.1 {ipv6 kerberos nfsv3 nfsv4 nonfsv4 tcpd}

     Homepage:            http://linux-nfs.org/                                                                  

     Description:         NFS client and server daemons                                                          

* net-fs/nfs4-acl-tools

     Available versions:  ~0.3.2 ~0.3.3

     Homepage:            http://www.citi.umich.edu/projects/nfsv4/linux/

     Description:         Commandline and GUI tools that deal directly with NFSv4 ACLs

* net-libs/libnfsidmap

     Available versions:  0.19 0.21-r1 {ldap}

     Homepage:            http://www.citi.umich.edu/projects/nfsv4/linux/

     Description:         NFSv4 ID <-> name mapping library

* sec-policy/selinux-nfs

     Available versions:  ~2.20090730 ~2.20091215 20080525

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

     Description:         SELinux policy for NFS

* sys-fs/chironfs

     Available versions:  ~1.0.0 ~1.1.1

     Homepage:            http://www.furquim.org/chironfs/

     Description:         Chiron FS - A FUSE based replication filesystem

* sys-fs/unionfs

     Available versions:  ~1.5_pre200701042308 {acl debug kernel_linux nfs}

     Homepage:            http://www.fsl.cs.sunysb.edu/project-unionfs.html

     Description:         Stackable unification file system, which can appear to merge the contents of several directories

* sys-fs/unionfs-fuse

     Available versions:  ~0.23

     Homepage:            http://podgorny.cz/moin/UnionFsFuse

     Description:         Self-syncing tree-merging file system based on FUSE

```

Or is it build into the kernel?

The tutorial here states  *Quote:*   

> There are three main configuration files you will need to edit to set up an NFS server: /etc/exports, /etc/hosts.allow, and /etc/hosts.deny

 

But these are missing, which makes me believe there should be a separate NFS package.

----------

## neonknight

First you need to build the NFS-kernel-modules (you will find the options in make menuconfig -> File Systems -> Network File Systems)

Second you also need a userland-part which is in the package nfs-utils.

----------

## plesmid

On the nfs server:

```
speedy ~ # rc-update show

                dmesg |      sysinit

            syslog-ng |                                        default

               procfs | boot

              modules | boot

              portmap |                                        default

              keymaps | boot

              apcupsd |                                        default

             mt-daapd |                                        default

                 root | boot

            savecache |                     shutdown

            killprocs |                     shutdown

                devfs |      sysinit

              urandom | boot

               net.lo | boot

           lm_sensors |                                        default

               dhcpcd |                                        default

           vixie-cron |                                        default

           localmount | boot

                 hald |                                        default

                 dbus |                                        default

                  nfs |                                        default

                 mtab | boot

         termencoding | boot

             mount-ro |                     shutdown

                 swap | boot

               sysctl | boot

            alsasound | boot

              pciparm |                                        default

                  gpm |                                        default

                 sshd |                                        default

                 fsck | boot

              hwclock | boot

        device-mapper | boot

              network | boot

             hostname | boot

               rsyncd |                                        default

                 udev |      sysinit

             bootmisc | boot

                local |                              nonetwork default

             netmount |                                        default

          consolefont | boot

speedy ~ # equery belongs  /etc/init.d/nfs

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/init.d/nfs in *... ]

net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.4-r1 (/etc/init.d/nfs)

```

So your answer is nfs-utils

----------

## dE_logics

Ok. Thanks. I'll post if I have problems.

----------

